# Can a UK teacher teach in Indiana



## mackem-in-the-pool (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi - I may be moving to Columbus, Indiana with my husband, due to his possible job related relocation.

I'm currently a teacher of 16-18 year olds in a further educaction college, teaching business related subjects (UK A-level and GCSE level). I have a PGCE and a BA Hons degree in Business, as well as 5 years full time teaching experience.

Can anybody please advise or help me understand if its possible for a UK teacher to teach in the Columbus, Indiana area?

thanks!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You are going on a dependent visa that allows you to work?

Maybe you can contact this organisation to found out about accreditation:
Office of Educator Licensing and Development (OELD) | IDOE


----------



## mackem-in-the-pool (Jul 1, 2012)

thanks for the quick reply.
yes, it will be on a dependents visa.

I'll contact the Indiana DOE per the link - thanks!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

mackem-in-the-pool said:


> Hi - I may be moving to Columbus, Indiana with my husband, due to his possible job related relocation.
> 
> I'm currently a teacher of 16-18 year olds in a further educaction college, teaching business related subjects (UK A-level and GCSE level). I have a PGCE and a BA Hons degree in Business, as well as 5 years full time teaching experience.
> 
> ...


depends what visa you husband gets if its an L-1 
then you can get a work permit and its a possibilty


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One other factor is that teacher licensing in the US is done on a state by state basis. Assuming you have a visa that allows you to work, you need to contact the Indiana Department of Education, Office of Educator Licensing and Development: Office of Educator Licensing and Development (OELD) | IDOE
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

mackem-in-the-pool said:


> thanks for the quick reply.
> yes, it will be on a dependents visa.
> 
> I'll contact the Indiana DOE per the link - thanks!


If hubby is going on an L-1 then you will get an L-2 and will be able to work. If hubby gets an H1-B then you get an H-4 and you will not be able to work on that visa.


----------



## mackem-in-the-pool (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their feedback.
I think I'm hearing then:
1. Visa type is important - my husband will be on an L1, I will be on an L2 seems to be the first positive!
2. I need to talk to the Indiana Educator Office of licencing and development.

Please keep the advice coming, its much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Try the private schools, often they only require a work permit, and not an accreditation.


----------



## mrussell39 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi 

I have an L1 my wife and children being on a L2. after 3 months of being in the US you have to apply for an EAD (work authorisation). Then you will be free to work. kids if you have any can go to school etc. 

Regards


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mrussell39 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an L1 my wife and children being on a L2. after 3 months of being in the US you have to apply for an EAD (work authorisation). Then you will be free to work. kids if you have any can go to school etc.
> 
> Regards


EAD can be applied for with the original visa application. It does generally take 3 months to be granted and has to be renewed. You can legally work after it has been granted. Children's legal status is generally tied to the actual visa holder.


----------



## UKUSA2012 (Jun 25, 2012)

twostep said:


> EAD can be applied for with the original visa application. It does generally take 3 months to be granted and has to be renewed. You can legally work after it has been granted. Children's legal status is generally tied to the actual visa holder.


Been there and done it. 

1. GOod luck with a business teaching cert - you need to be highly qualified by retraining in something like math. 

2. Get a residency or transfer certs over - usually they need to be authenticated (costs $200 approx)

3. Once done take the State tests in your area. 

4. Again getting a job may be hard - it too k me 3 years.


----------

